# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Buying Shadowbringers Preorder Code [EU]

## CromeTheWarrior

Looking to buy a [EU] Shadowbringers Pre-order code, Or trade in exchange for a [US] one.

PayPal prefered.

----------


## flacko714

I'll buy the US code if you're selling it

----------


## CromeTheWarrior

> I'll buy the US code if you're selling it


I'll consider it if I can get ahold of an EU code!

----------


## flacko714

> I'll consider it if I can get ahold of an EU code!


Do you have discord?

----------


## flacko714

> I'll consider it if I can get ahold of an EU code!


I can also buy a EU and trade it if you'd like. PM me or discord

----------

